# Clock Tower Photos of the World



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Malatya, Ottoman clocktower, Turkey

Malatya, Ottoman clocktower by blauepics, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Kayseri clock tower, Turkey









http://www.flickr.com/photos/burak_sari92/6685185117/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Kemer clock tower, Turkey

kemer saat kulesi by Gökhan Ünsel, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

*Tophane clock tower, Istanbul Turkey*
Nusretiye Clock Tower, aka Tophane Clock Tower, is a clock tower situated in Tophane, a neighborhood in Beyoğlu district of Istanbul, Turkey next to Nusretiye Mosque and Tophane Kiosk at the European waterfront of Bosphorus. It was ordered by the Ottoman sultan Abdülmecid I (1823-1861), and constructed by the renowned Ottoman Armenian architect Garabet Amira Balyan in 1848.

Designed in neo-classical style, the four-sided, three-story clock tower is 15 m high. A tughra of Sultan Abdülmecid I is put on above the entrance. The original clock and the clock face are in a state of disrepair. The clock tower along with Nusretiye Mosque and the Tophane Kiosk survived urban renewal and highway construction program mid 1950s. However, it remained within the customs warehouse area of Istanbul Port, cut off from the public access today.


Nusretiye Clock Tower by ngenca, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

*Tokat, Turkey*


Tokat, Ottoman clock-tower by blauepics, on Flickr


Tokat, Ottoman clock-tower, detail by blauepics, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

*Ankara clock tower, Turkey*


A clock tower by Nishaam, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

*Safranbolu clock tower, Turkey*


Safranbolu Saat Kulesi by Sinan Doğan, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

*Kastamonu clock tower, Turkey*








http://birkacsaat.files.wordpress.com


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

*Samsun, Ottoman clocktower Turkey*

Samsun, Ottoman clocktower by blauepics, on Flickr


Samsun, Ottoman clocktower, detail by blauepics, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

*Tarsus clocktower, Mersin, Turkey*
The Clock Tower of the Grand Mosque in Tarsus (Ulu Camii)
The mosque had been built in 1579 during Ottoman rule

BEN_7402 by Kemal Riza, on Flickr


----------



## urix99 (Apr 14, 2011)

wow turkey so many clock tower, nice share :.


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

*Iquique, Chile*











*Antofagasta, Chile
*










*Valparaiso , Chile*










*Valparaiso , Chile*










*Tocopilla , Chile
*


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

*Punta Arenas ,Chile
*









*Linares Chile*










*Concepcion , Chile*










*Coquimbo,Chile*


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

*Santiago , Chile*










*Bolsa de Comercio Santiago, Chile*









*
Punta arenas ,Chile*


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

Turkish people really love clocks towers. :cheer:


----------



## -:UberMann:- (Dec 9, 2009)

Urban Legend said:


> Turkish people really love clocks towers. :cheer:


Haha, the Ottoman Empire gave this gift to Mexico in early 20th century.


----------

